# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  Анти-шреддер: восстановление уничтоженных документов

## kps

Большинство современных офисных сотрудников удивятся тому, что все важные документы, уничтоженные посредством шредера, теперь в любой момент смогут заявить о себе и показать всему миру тех скелетов, которые так старательно прятались по корпоративным шкафам. Теперь каждый сможет в течение считанных минут сделать то, на что у профессионалов до недавнего времени уходили чуть ли не годы – восстановить уничтоженный документ, пишет MobileDevice.



Программа, предназначенная для восстановления документов, уничтоженных шредером, название получила довольно простое и логичное: Unshredder. Основой для нее послужили оригинальное решение для сканирования, а также малая толика искусственного интеллекта для анализа. Однако не следует думать, что восстановление теперь стало элементарной задачей. Пользователь должен поместить бумажные полоски на специальную прозрачную пластину, отсканировать обе стороны, и только после этого программа самостоятельно составит из этих фрагментов целостную картину.

Источник: http://itnews.com.ua/40711.html

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## XiTri

Никогда не верил что шредер что-то уничтожает. Скорее маскирует.
Огонь наш метод, но не всегда возможный к сожалению.

Может я параноик?...

----------


## Rene-gad

> Никогда не верил что шредер что-то уничтожает.


Есть шреддеры, который режут и вдоль и поперек  :Smiley: . Тут, конечно, не так просто будет восстановить. А насчет огня: Рукописи не горят (с)  :Wink:

----------


## XiTri

Ага, и в воде не тонут.

Конечно множеством итераций можно бесконечно приближаться к идеалу, но так и не достигнуть его.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Никогда не верил что шредер что-то уничтожает. Скорее маскирует.
> Огонь наш метод, но не всегда возможный к сожалению.
> 
> Может я параноик?...


Я писал несколько месяцев назад статью про уничтожение информации, в том числе про шредеры. И там был пример восстановления документа, причем более показательный, чем на картинке выше. И никакая программа не требуется для этого - нужны лампа, лупа и кусок картона с двумя полосками двухстороннего скотча. Дело в том, что тут все банально - шредер второго класса секретности режет бумагу на полоски 3-6 мм, пусть для определенности 5 мм. Следовательно, если ширина листа A4 составляет 210 мм, но нехитрыми вычислениями узнаем, что 210/5 = 42 полоски. В самом лучшем случае мы получим 70 полосок, в худшем - 35. В среднем - где-то 40-50 полосок (сколько именно - нужно смотреть в паспорте шредера, там параметры нарезки обязательно должны указываться). Сложить из них документ не составляет никакого труда, тем более что из механизма шредера полоски идут параллельно и если аккуратно вынуть их из корзины, то задача упрощается. Но классов секретности много - у 6-го класса бумага например режется на кусочки 1*5 мм, т.е. лист бумаги будет порезан на 270*42 = 11340 кусков, которые еще в урне перемешаются с кусками от других бумажек - восстановление возможно, но крайне затруднительно. У распространенного 3-го класса размер "конфети" составляет порядка 5*40 мм - получим около 280 кусков, т.е. лист составить намного сложнее, чем из из 42 полосок, но вполне реально.

----------


## XiTri

Как чувствовал...
Помойму проше уничтожить носитель, чем пытаться замаскировать данные.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Как чувствовал...
> Помойму проше уничтожить носитель, чем пытаться замаскировать данные.


Несомненно - важный документ лучше порвать, затем обрывки спалить, а пепел - смыть в унитаз  :Smiley:  Данная процедура дает гарантированное необратимое уничтожение. Но это естественно имеет смысл в том случае, если документ действительно крайне важный. В остальных случаях шредер класса 3 и выше вполне пригоден.

----------


## borka

> Программа, предназначенная для восстановления документов, уничтоженных шредером,


Раньше такое было только в фильмах про компьютерный шпионаж.  :Smiley:

----------


## rdog

Зайцев Олег-Я писал несколько месяцев назад статью про уничтожение информации, в том числе про шредеры........  а где можно  это прочесть?

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Зайцев Олег-Я писал несколько месяцев назад статью про уничтожение информации, в том числе про шредеры........ а где можно это прочесть?


В IT Spec, номер 3 за этот год. так про шредеры есть раздел, как раз с картинкой, демонстрирующей сборку уничтоженного документа ... и про экстренное стирание/уничтожение дисков. При написании данной статьи кстати курьез был интересный. Там описаны разные методы необратимого уничтожения, в частности пиротехнический. Картинку для этого метода содрать негде, поэтом не долго думая я сделал такое устройство, приделал его к ненужному HDD, включил все это дело и нажал на красную кнопку. Вобщем с зарядом я конечно переборщил малость - HDD разнесло вдребезги, но мне запомнилась главная моя мысль в этот момент - "ух ты, гигабайты то как летят во все стороны"  :Smiley:  :Smiley:  В общем для фото в журнал пришлось брать веник и пылесос, собирать осколки и обломки ... и стало понятно, почему такие методы нсмотря на простоту не применяют на практике, заменяя гораздо более сложными электромагнитными стирателями и ударниками.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Ерунда все это, вот я посмеюсь как это будет осужествлятся если использован шредер 6й степени секретности ... думаю что встроенный комп этого девайса будет обрабатывать картинку пару миллионов лет.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Ерунда все это, вот я посмеюсь как это будет осужествлятся если использован шредер 6й степени секретности ... думаю что встроенный комп этого девайса будет обрабатывать картинку пару миллионов лет.


На самом деле обработка займет секунды, максимум минуты. Получится грубо говоря 12 тысяч кусочков - для современного компьютера сопоставить их тривиально. Причем я уверен, что каждый кусочек изучается и строится некая база данных, своего рода индекс. Например, информация о том, какие точки и какого цвета расположены по краям кусочка + данные о геометрии и углах среза. По данным о геометрии можно точно сказать, какие куски и какой стороной могут потенциально стыковаться друг с другом - это отсечет заранее невозможные сочетания. А далее проверка вариантов стыковки и поиск кусочков изображения, переходящих из одного кусочка в другой. Плюс явно будет алгоритм поиска границ листа ... Плюс возможно что-то типа OCR системы. Т.е. ничего невозможного тут нет, просто это все красиво для одного листа. А если в урне шредера скажем лежит конфети от 50-70 листов, то получим 0.6 - 1.5 миллиона кусочков без данных о том, какой к какому листу принадлежит. Вот тут задачка резко усложниться, хотя это не сделает ее невозможной. И плюс еще момент - дисковые "пилы" шредера уничтожают небольшую часть каждого кусочка на границе разреза - это еще больше усложнит задачу.

----------


## ananas

> дисковые "пилы" шредера уничтожают небольшую часть каждого кусочка на границе разреза


Старые совковые агрегаты для уничтожения документов использовали не пилы, а несколько валов с зубьями. Тогда и слово шредер не употреблялось. Но они растирали бумагу в пыль. Правда, грохотали неистово. Но подобного антиквариата я давно не встречал.

----------


## Nick1978

Если я полоски сложу, то смогу и прочитать без сканирования  :Smiley:

----------

